# Idea: sito del futuro gruppo Gentoo

## cerri

Fedeliallalinea ha detto giustamente (in irc) che il futuro gruppo dovrà avere un sito proprio, dove si raccolgano tutte le cose più interessanti, gli eventi, ecc.

Quindi, fedeliallalinea, con l'aiuto di un suo amico, ha approntato una bozza del futuro sito: http://www.lme.die.supsi.ch/~genascim/.

Ora sta a voi: che ne pensate? Fedeliallalinea non fa altro che aspettare i vostri commenti!!!

----------

## Peach

e perchè non wiki? ???? ??? ?   :Very Happy:  nella sezione gentoo-chat se ne sta parlando... e penso che per molte cose potrebbe essere una grande iniziativa.. poi io ho detto la mia... niente di più

----------

## d3vah

L'idea del sito non è affatto malvagia.

Bisognerebbe però prima di iniziare la sua eventuale costruzione decidere cosa si vuol mettere sopra:

Si fa un sito di supporto nel senso con i soliti e noiosi link a guide/faq e roba del genere (credo che per quello gentoo.it basti e avanzi) o un qualcosa di divertente dove un gruppo di gente scrive cose + o - interessanti con foto di meeting, i propri computer fusi, cronche di compilazioni decennali, insomma qualcosa di divertente.

Io sarei per la seconda ma forse qualcuno di voi ha in mente una linea di contenuti alternativa e magari migliore.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Sul sito sono ovviamente d'accordo, già nell'altro topic avevo detto che appena saputo il nome esatto avrei provveduto a cercare qualcuno che ci hostasse seriamente il sito e soprattutto avrei cercato di ottenere il dominio giusto. Su come poi il sito dovrà essere fatto credo sia necessario procedere in modo razionale, stendendo una breve ma chiara bozza/specifica prima di procedere con l'implementazione (scusate, è una deformazione professionale  :Razz:  ):

- qual è la finalità del sito? 

- cosa deve offrire (servizi, mail, etc)?

- che contenuti propone?

- etc

Imho dovrebbe essere tutto piuttosto semplice ed essenziale, offrendo poche cose ma fatte bene. Come servizi credo non ci sia nulla da offrire: forum abbiamo già questo, chat idem, ML anche, massimo si potrebbero offrire mail personalizzate agli iscritti (del tipo mionick@nomegruppo.org), altri servizi non ne vedo/sento l'esigenza. Come contenuti nulla di particolare, la doc già è presente in tre siti (gentoo.it, gentoo.org, gento-italia), quindi anche wiki e compagnia mi paiono superflui e ridondanti (non credo il gruppo debba essere l'ennesimo doppione). Dovremmo invece scrivere per bene le seguenti paginette: missione del gruppo, breve storia del gruppo, modo per contattarci in caso di manifestazioni (istruzioni, mail, etc). Pi mettere la sezione relativa a gadget/magliette.

In sintesi vedo il sito strutturato così:

- home: principalmente dedicata alla news del gruppo/mondo gentoo e ai vari menu

- about: presentazione delle finalità/missione del gruppo

- storia: breve storia del perchè e come è nato il gruppo

- membri: elenco/presentazione degli iscritti

- manifestazioni/contatti: istruzioni su come contattarci per la partecipazione a manifestazioni/eventi, cosa fare etc

- (mail): accesso webmail alla propria casella (facoltativo)

- album: foto, resoconti, etc relativi alle nostre imprese/incontri/manifestazioni

- links: links utili a doc, tips, etc... gentoo related

Credo possa andare, no? Una volta deciso per bene tutto questo (prposte e commenti sono d'obbligo  :Very Happy:  ) poi daremo il via libera all'implementazione pratica del tutto (lo scheletro proposto da fedeliallalinea non è male, cmq dovremo poi vedere se le esigenze del sito richiedono un CMS, semplice html o che altro).

Ovviamente tutto imho, non pensate mi raccomando che voglia monopolizzare o fare tutto come dico io, mi fareste e vi fareste torto, sono solo proposte e idee  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io sarei per la seconda ma forse qualcuno di voi ha in mente una linea di contenuti alternativa e magari migliore.  

 

D'accordissimo  :Very Happy: 

Ho scritto mentre rispondevi tu, ma come vedi siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda. Carinissima l'idea di una sezione "Fun & Crash" "Just for Fun" o simile, in cui mettere resoconti di nostre disavventure (legate a gentoo), consigli, foto simpatiche/clamorose, etc

----------

## cerri

Si, sono d'accordo anch'io sul sito "alternativo".  :Wink: 

----------

## doom.it

concordo con l'idea di imperniare il sito più sull'aspetto community / fun, quindi ampio spazio a foto / report / "just for fun" con anche spazio per commenti. Buona l'idea dell'email personalizzata, si potrebbe anche fare un piccolo spazio personale, nel senso di raccogliere le info dei vari iscritti (provenienza, tipo di macchina, etc), e qualche sezione inutile tipo sondaggi di varia natura per dare un'idea del gentooista medio  :Wink: 

ok dopo la mia serie di vaccate siete autorizzati a seppellirmi (fortuna che ancora per un po' c'è la scusa del caldo  )  :Embarassed: 

ciao

DooM

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok dopo la mia serie di vaccate siete autorizzati a seppellirmi (fortuna che ancora per un po' c'è la scusa del caldo  ) 
> 
> 

 

Perchè vaccate? A me piacciono tutte le cose che hai detto  :Very Happy: 

Avanti così, già mi immagino che fi****gata ne uscirà  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

il fatto che avessi suggerito una struttura WiKi è proprio per via della comunità, ovvero non dover - dal punto di vista strutturale/organizzativo - dover dipendere da chi può amministrare il contenuto... non solo, ma anche una struttura WiKi non è detto che debba essere incasinata... basarsi su poche e semplici cose renderebbe il tutto molto semplice. 

Leggendo la documentazione di WiKi stesso e la sua presentazione più di tutto, per chi non ne avesse mai avuto modo, si evincono delle particolarità che farebbe questo un sito decisamente AVANTI... ma magari troppo, come potresti (Shev) obbiettare...

Quindi strutturalmente parlando cosa sarebbe meglio? che tipo di struttura organizzativa del sito implementare? 

Prendiamo ad esempio una struttura simil-phpnuke/postnuke (il secondo lo preferisco come configurabilità e tweaking)...

Oppure ci lanciamo nella programmazione php/xml per creare qualcosa di statico? Aborro quest'idea! Una cosa che ritengo particolarmente utile è proprio poter aggiornare i contenuti i maniera semplice, anche se si tratta di una pagina sola dall'archivio fotografico alla pagina informativa sul gruppo utenti a qualsiasi altro elemento aggiuntivo che si volesse in un secondo tempo voler aggiungere (questo dovrebbe significare anche meno sbattimento per qualsiasi reediting),

Quello che fondamentalmente mi affascina e che mi spinge per dire "Go WiKi Go!" è proprio la struttura utenti fornita... una specie di sito distribuito... ma, ripeto, magari vaneggio troppo  :Rolling Eyes:  Questo sarebbe perfettamente in linea con quanto confermato da Doom.it...

link WiKi per chi non sapesse nulla:

http://c2.com/cgi/wiki

http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?WelcomeVisitors

----------

## shev

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quello che fondamentalmente mi affascina e che mi spinge per dire "Go WiKi Go!" è proprio la struttura utenti fornita... una specie di sito distribuito... ma, ripeto, magari vaneggio troppo 

 

Quello che dicevo io era semplicemente che prima sarebbe saggio pensare ai contenuti, all'organizzazione del sito e cose del genere, poi una volta definiti per bene questi punti la scelta di quale infrastruttura utilizzare per la gestione del sito stesso, che soluzione tecnica adottare etc verrebbe spontanea. Il wiki non lo escludevo per motivazioni particolari, semplicemente non mi piace moltissimo (probabilmente per mia ignoranza in merito, sia chiaro, non è che lo conosca moltissimo, potrei ricredermi in poco tempo  :Very Happy:  ). Preferisco di gran lunga i comuni CMS nuke-like (< pubblicità on  :Laughing:  > se guardi il mio sito per esempio, ho usato un semplicissimo ma molto comodo e versatile CMS nato da poco < pubblictà off >).

Cmq ripeto sono gusti personali, alla fine magari useremo un wiki, non lo so, ciò che conta è scegliere per bene che tipo di sito vogliamo e con che contenuti, deciso questo il resto vien da sè (imho).

----------

## JacoMozzi

Anche per me sarebbe bello per raccontare esperienze, mettere foto, tutto quello che non si trova nei siti preesistenti.   :Very Happy: 

Ciao a tutti

Jaco

----------

## Sym

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> L'idea del sito non è affatto malvagia.
> 
> Bisognerebbe però prima di iniziare la sua eventuale costruzione decidere cosa si vuol mettere sopra:
> 
> Si fa un sito di supporto nel senso con i soliti e noiosi link a guide/faq e roba del genere (credo che per quello gentoo.it basti e avanzi) o un qualcosa di divertente dove un gruppo di gente scrive cose + o - interessanti con foto di meeting, i propri computer fusi, cronche di compilazioni decennali, insomma qualcosa di divertente.
> ...

 

Bello   :Very Happy: 

----------

## siggy

Ciao a tutti,

anche se sono nuovo vorrei offrire il mio aiuto/parere su questo argomento.

Mi sembra giustissimo impostare il sito sull'aspetto comunity se creare i doppioni di gentoo.it

e gentoo.org 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - home: principalmente dedicata alla news del gruppo/mondo gentoo e ai vari menu
> 
> - about: presentazione delle finalità/missione del gruppo
> ...

 

Aggiungerei una sezione progetti, magari riusciamo a mettere insieme qualcosa....

E poi mi trovo molto d'accordo con Peach su wiki, secondo me tutti i siti di comunity

non centralizzati (tipo LUG et similia) dovrebbero avere un accesso 'comunitario'...

Infine posso proporre una soluzione per l'hosting del sito....

Lavoro nel ramo e ho a disposizione su inet dello spazio su una macchina di questo 

tipo :

Compaq ® Proliant DL 380

- Pentium III 1000 MHZ, RAM 512 MB

- HD 3x18.2 GB RAID 5 

- Sistema Operativo: UNIX FreeBSD

- Webserver: Apache 1.3.22 o superiore

Se puo' servire sono qui.

ciao

----------

## shev

 *siggy wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> anche se sono nuovo vorrei offrire il mio aiuto/parere su questo argomento.
> 
> 

 

E ci mancherebbe che non lo dicessi!  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aggiungerei una sezione progetti, magari riusciamo a mettere insieme qualcosa....
> 
> 

 

Imho aggiudicata  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Infine posso proporre una soluzione per l'hosting del sito....
> 
> Lavoro nel ramo e ho a disposizione su inet dello spazio su una macchina di questo 
> 
> tipo :

 

Bhe, grazie mille della proposta, credo potrebbe andare benissimo, l'unico neo è il SO: non si riesce ad avere un sistema Gentoo? 

In ogni caso lo terremo sicuramente a mente.

----------

## doom.it

la pubblicità di Peach a WiKi mi convince, però concordo con Shev, prima dobbiamo definire contenuti e struttura organizzativa (chi fa che cosa)...

mi piacerebbe l'idea (hosting permettendo) che la bozza del sito fosse up pubblicamente e modificabile dai membri della community con CVS... cosi per poter uppare diretamente le varie proposte di contenuti / grafica da parte di tutti, senza perdere idee e proposte degli altri.... sviluppo troppo "open" ? sarebbe interessante, secondo me.

----------

## cerri

Una domanda: che ne dite cmq dello stile della bozza presentata da fedeliallalinea?

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Una domanda: che ne dite cmq dello stile della bozza presentata da fedeliallalinea?

 

Io ho già detto che come stile non è male, mi piace, però imho è inutile continuare lo sviluppo o creare qualcosa finchè non si è deciso cosa il sito conterrà e di conseguenza che tecnologia adottare. Sono i principi base della buona programmazione/ingegnerizzazione, credo si possano usare tranquillamente anche in questo caso. In caso contrario si rischia di sprecare tempo/risorse e dover buttare tutto e rifarlo in modo diverso. Poi quando avremo la bella bozza teorica del sito (che potrà e dovrà essere fatta in modo open come suggeriva doom.it, è un progetto per la comunità fatto dalla comunità) chi vorrà svilupperà il tutto, se fedeliallalinea sarà disponibile ben venga, per me ha piena fiducia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 :Shocked: 

Ero solo curioso di vedere se il sito di fedeliallalinea aveva fatto la stessa impressione a me come a voi...  :Wink: 

----------

## doom.it

lo stile mi piace, magari adotterei qualche soluzione grafica che rimandi allo "stile gentoo" (intendo i colori violacei tipici di gentoo.org dell'iconset di gentoo etc)... per ogni altra considerazione credo che tutto dipenda da cosa ci si vuole mettere nel sito, per poter decidere che "layout" imprimere (sito di "facciata", sito imperniato sulle news, largo uso di grafica o quasi solo testuale, etc etc)

----------

## siggy

 *Quote:*   

> Bhe, grazie mille della proposta, credo potrebbe andare benissimo, l'unico neo è il SO: non si riesce ad avere un sistema Gentoo? In ogni caso lo terremo sicuramente a mente.

 

Purtroppo sono in hosting e non in housing, quindi non posso fare cambiamenti all'infrastruttura.

Inoltre credo onestamente che sia difficile trova server in hosting con gentoo installato....

non ne ho mai visti in giro...

 *Quote:*   

> Una domanda: che ne dite cmq dello stile della bozza presentata da fedeliallalinea?

 

Non male, in linea generale non tenderei a concentrarsi piu' sulla grafica quanto sull'usabilita' e il rispetto degli standard...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *siggy wrote:*   

> Non male, in linea generale non tenderei a concentrarsi piu' sulla grafica quanto sull'usabilita' e il rispetto degli standard...

 

Rispetta lo standard xhtml e css, e rispetta le norme w3c.

----------

## shev

 *siggy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre credo onestamente che sia difficile trova server in hosting con gentoo installato....
> 
> non ne ho mai visti in giro...
> ...

 

Hai letto la mia firma?  :Very Happy: 

Io ho intenzione di far passare alcuni posti in cerca di server Gentoo (ho conoscenti che potrebbero concedermi una macchina da gestire, devo ancora chiedere/provare/insistere), male che vada abbiamo almeno le spalle coperte dalla tua offerta!  :Wink: 

----------

## innovatel

Ciao tragazzi. scusate se mi permetoto di postare visto che sono nuovo e non ho ancora messo la gentoo (sto solo aspettando di cambiare dei pezzi al pc e poi la metto).

Volevo dire che l'idea del sito è davver carina.

Se vi serve una mano in programmazione posso aiutarvi volentieri. In php non sono molto esperto, ma me la cavo.

Per quanto riguarda la grafica ho un amico che è appassionato ed ha perto un sito di grafica. Credo sia ben felice di darci una mano (almeno spero...ora ha il cell spento). Se volete posso sentirlo

A presto

 :Rolling Eyes:  ho detto qualcosa che non andava? ok, ho rotto...meglio che vado?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## innovatel

dimenticavo, resto disponibile in pvt per qualsiasi cosa

ciao

----------

## shev

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  ho detto qualcosa che non andava? ok, ho rotto...meglio che vado?  

 

Tranquillo, siamo un forum democratico, ognuno può dire la sua, massimo se sgarra gli fondiamo il pc   :Twisted Evil: 

Per la mano fa sempre piacere saper di poter contare su qualcuno, cmq appena daremo il via ai lavori chi vorrà aiutare troverà certamente spazio  :Wink: 

----------

## innovatel

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Tranquillo, siamo un forum democratico, ognuno può dire la sua, massimo se sgarra gli fondiamo il pc  
> 
> 

 

il mio piccino no...trattatemelo bene ... povero è tanto un amore  :Smile: 

----------

